# My 220l planted tank



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Im posting a video of my tank...
Sorry for the poor quality of the video, but its as good as my current camera can get...






I know i got some BBA, being taken care of... And the grapewood trunks were finally covered in moss today so as to hide the cut marks and improving the natural look of it.

Hope you guys like, and i would love some feedback on what to improve...

PS: HD version available on youtube, improving image a bit


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty! Love the L. "Pantanal" in the back. It reminds me of a sunset. The large downoi is beautiful. Love where it's placed. The rock work is really great. The grapevine trunks seem a bit odd. Maybe with the moss they will look great too.


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you a lot on the good feedback texgal=) Always welcome that people like this sorry effort of a beginner scaper...

My next project in the mean time...


----------



## Jardineiro (Dec 22, 2010)

This is my 96liter tank, its the "Evil Twin" of the Gardens of Kadesh..Its on the right to my 220liter, it shares the same CO2 Bottle...But it couldnt be more diferent...With enphasis on the lower upkeep...Its gonna be my chill out tank...

And a photo of my Gardens of Kadesh one month ago...


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job showing how you scaped your tank! You did an amazing job. It must have been nice to have that amount of plants at your disposal.


----------

